# skiing the Mother Lode



## Warp Daddy (Mar 8, 2011)

headed up to Titus early this am to ski the Mother Lode -- 30 inches blower powski -- i mean friggin deep and light 

The drive up was unreal----the closer we got to Chasm Falls  the roads were like funnels and the farkin banks were 8 ft high. Roofs were laden with marshmellow frosting and the trees, man the trees were unreal . We pulled into the lot and they were shoveling the lodge roofs 

 I forgot the damn camera too in my rush and excitement to get there .

 We Had 30 runs all over the damn mtn today  .It was hip deep in the woods and knee deep where the trails were left ungroomed  . The "Red Group Powder Piggies "were flyin today   and grins were everywhere .  Many  Kids blew off school as there were many young guns all over the mtn too.

Damn  The mtn will be good till May IF they don't run out of skiers first .


----------



## marcski (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice Warp!  Way to go get it. This working stiff is sure freaking jealous....


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, jealous!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys !! I'm wishing you all many powder days in your future !!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Well the morning after follow up report : Lessons learned 

1. Always  get up early and get there for pow  8's
2.Pack the damn camera nite  b4 
3. AND most IMPORTANTLY -- Never - i mean NEVER at almost 68 yrs old try smallish Hucks in hip deep off piste areas -- damn i gor me one MOFO of a hurtin back this am 

My spirit feels 21 -- but my back this am feels 81 -------------

It'll heal dammit


----------



## marcski (Mar 9, 2011)

Was it worth it?  I think maybe it was.....


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 9, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> My spirit feels 21 -- but my back this am feels 81 -------------



If you average those two together, it's less than 68, so you're doing ok.


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Well the morning after follow up report : Lessons learned
> 
> 1. Always  get up early and get there for pow  8's
> 2.Pack the damn camera nite  b4
> ...


Good for you...I hope that in 20+ years I'll feel like trying any kind of hucks...


----------



## dmc (Mar 9, 2011)

F yeah!!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

how was Hell's Kitchen?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Puck it said:


> how was Hell's Kitchen?



  Puckster -------------- it was The EXACT site of  my Hucking CARNAGE  -- I'M A HURTIN TURKEY FOR JUMPING OFF THat damn small cliff band -- what a tool i am !! still can't move and Queen is just shaking her head


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Puckster -------------- it was The EXACT site of  my Hucking CARNAGE  -- I'M A HURTIN TURKEY FOR JUMPING OFF THat damn small cliff band -- what a tool i am !! still can't move and Queen is just shaking her head



I was thinking that maybe where it was that you hit yourself.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I was thinking that maybe where it was that you hit yourself.



Man you know ALL the little off trail goodies up there huh !!  Ever been on the "wild side" of Outer Limits out of bounds -- up top ? Nother good woodsy stash  :beer:

Where u skiing this weekend ?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Man you know ALL the little off trail goodies up there huh !!  Ever been on the "wild side" of Outer Limits out of bounds -- up top ? Nother good woodsy stash  :beer:
> 
> Where u skiing this weekend ?



My wife and I skied every weekend during graduate with Potsdam High ski club as chaperones. Really only had to unload my buddy's truck of the skis for a free tic. It was also where we formed the H.A.M.S. Club in high school.  I have not been there in years but remember Hell's Kitchen well.  I do not any of the new runs or glades. Are the ones that you talking about new?   


I will be at Sunapee if we all ski or Okemo if it is my son and me. Cannon if all by my lonesome.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Puck it said:


> My wife and I skied every weekend during graduate with Potsdam High ski club as chaperones. Really only had to unload my buddy's truck of the skis for a free tic. It was also where we formed the H.A.M.S. Club in high school.  I have not been there in years but remember Hell's Kitchen well.  I do not any of the new runs or glades. Are the ones that you talking about new?
> 
> 
> I will be at Sunapee if we all ski or Okemo if it is my son and me. Cannon if all by my lonesome.



 Awesome deal !! 

Yeah well Doc  it's sorta MOSTLY ILLEGAL and not on da map :blink: -- strictly an "outlaw hangout "  up there .

Happy trails this weekend Doc -- any one of those places is jes FINE !!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Awesome deal !!
> 
> Yeah well Doc  it's sorta MOSTLY ILLEGAL and not on da map :blink: -- strictly an "outlaw hangout "  up there .
> 
> Happy trails this weekend Doc -- any one of those places is jes FINE !!



BTW. We will be up in Red Mills for the last week of August.  My neice is getting married on 8/26. Wedding and reception at the Gran View.  Should be a good time. Do you know of anywhere close to the 'Burg that rents jet skis?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Puck it said:


> BTW. We will be up in Red Mills for the last week of August.  My neice is getting married on 8/26. Wedding and reception at the Gran View.  Should be a good time. Do you know of anywhere close to the 'Burg that rents jet skis?



Sounds like a great time . We had our daughter's wedding ( to a Clarkson Guy )  at the GV . Louie Williams who owns The Grandview   does a great job and is a helluva good skier . He used to go to Tremblant  with 30 of us whackjobs each season . I think you'l have a great time and meal and well u KNOW the view 

Not sure bout Jetski rentals try Wright's Marina in Motown or perhaps Schermerhorn's in Schermerhorn Landing . I'll ask around but didn't see much on the net just now . 

 TOO bad you aren't living up here  now -  damn  it would be great to have 'nother "Golden Knight " to ski with up here , my regular buds are all  ex  SLU pucks -- WE NEED SOME BALANCE


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sounds like a great time . We had our daughter's wedding ( to a Clarkson Guy )  at the GV . Louie Williams who owns The Grandview   does a great job and is a helluva good skier . He used to go to Tremblant  with 30 of us whackjobs each season . I think you'l have a great time and meal and well u KNOW the view
> 
> Not sure bout Jetski rentals try Wright's Marina in Motown or perhaps Schermerhorn's in Schermerhorn Landing . I'll ask around but didn't see much on the net just now .
> 
> TOO bad you aren't living up here  now -  damn  it would be great to have 'nother "Golden Knight " to ski with up here , my regular buds are all  ex  SLU pucks -- WE NEED SOME BALANCE



I forgot about Wright's. My sister lives in Motown.  The "Country Club" crowd can be trying.  My wife's sister is a grad of SLU and my bother's wife also.  But he and I are both CU grads, he is a Phd. EE and you know I am a geek.   However we both played at hockey there, so not complete geeks. When my son applied we ran out of room for relatives that graduated from Clarkson on the app.  He passed on $22k in aid and went to UCONN.  My nephew is graduating in May as a CE and working in Rome. There are a lot of CU grads at my company around 10 of us.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I forgot about Wright's. My sister lives in Motown.  The "Country Club" crowd can be trying.  My wife's sister is a grad of SLU and my bother's wife also.  But he and I are both CU grads, he is a Phd. EE and you know I am a geek.   However we both played at hockey there, so not complete geeks. When my son applied we ran out of room for relatives that graduated from Clarkson on the app.  He passed on $22k in aid and went to UCONN.  My nephew is graduating in May as a CE and working in Rome. There are a lot of CU grads at my company around 10 of us.



My Kid bro is CU  BSCE then IU MBA he's In South Bend retiring this yr    , My SIL is  BSEE/MSEE CU/WPI lives in 495 land . My SIL and his Bro and sister and HIS BIL all CU too so it runs deep here too.

I did a Masters at SLU so i can UNDERSTAND my ex-puck buddies and rag on 'em  too


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

This is getting to be a North Country love fest. Love talking with you, Warp.  I miss home.  You can take the boy out of the country, but you can't take the "North Country" out of the boy.  It is truly a different world up there. Only we know.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> This is getting to be a North Country love fest. Love talking with you, Warp.  I miss home.  You can take the boy out of the country, but you can't take the "North Country" out of the boy.  It is truly a different world up there. Only we know.



Yep its good to speak with a "homie"   and a smart one to boot ----  c'mon back man  it a damn FINE life up here  AS U KNOW


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep its good to speak with a "homie"   and a smart one to boot ----  c'mon back man  it a damn FINE life up here  AS U KNOW



Wish we could, but no jobs for me or the wife up there. I could teach at one of the universities but the wife is a CMO for a software company.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Wish we could, but no jobs for me or the wife up there. I could teach at one of the universities but the wife is a CMO for a software company.



HELL YEAH WITH your QUALIFICATIONS YOU MOST ASSUREDLY WOULD BE A GREAT ADDITION TO THE FACULTY !!   But as you also know the  salary "hit " would be an issue  for you both .

I made the decision to opt for lifestyle when the Queen and I moved up here 45 yrs ago . I thought we'd be up here till i finished grad school then bolt and make my fortune    BUT the damn North Country lifestyle HOOKED me on ambiance here . ---- Got no regrets and managed to make some decent coin too . But i am the "poor educator" in my family of CEO's  Medical Pros etc -- but hey  4 me IT WORKED 

Well maybe u guys can retire up here with a nice Riverside place !!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Best pictureless TR of the season Warp!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Best pictureless TR of the season Warp!



Rooter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good to hear from ya  Bro 

U rockin Blue with GSS and sportin NEW ski threads --- STYLIN  Bro  STYLIN


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> This is getting to be a North Country love fest. Love talking with you, Warp.  I miss home.  You can take the boy out of the country, but you can't take the "North Country" out of the boy.  It is truly a different world up there. Only we know.



I gotta get back to my home town.  My sis did a few years ago and found that all the peeps had died or moved away over 40 years.  The only dude I know anymore is that Hell's Kitchen daredevil trying out for Olympic boarder cross!  :razz:

I love Lake Placid now that I ski. Wwhen we lived up there we hated LP because that is where my dad's old junk-mobile would always break down on snowy nights returning from State Police service calls.  We pulled it back home (yeah, over the mt. hills) with a rope.  Kind of exciting for a kid!   The bumpers never quite looked right after those times.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

billski said:


> I gotta get back to my home town. My sis did a few years ago and found that all the peeps had died or moved away over 40 years. The only dude I know anymore is that Hell's Kitchen daredevil trying out for Olympic boarder cross! :razz:
> 
> I love Lake Placid now that I ski. Wwhen we lived up there we hated LP because that is where my dad's old junk-mobile would always break down on snowy nights returning from State Police service calls. We pulled it back home (yeah, over the mt. hills) with a rope. Kind of exciting for a kid! The bumpers never quite looked right after those times.


 
Where were you from again?  I forgot you were from up there too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Bill ---Yah Mean that crazy ole crippled bald bastid  that hangs out in Da Burg  ??

Glad to have you and Puckster get yer rears back up here ta God's country , But Billy Boy  i ain't huckin no more cliff bands -- No NOT ever --  i'm still achin like a Sumbitch 2day -- 

well on second thought mebbe won't do one again ( till next year) 

Damn the Golden Knights are coming out of the woodwork in this thread ---- .. Betcha u 2 still got some sliderules and pocket protectors too -- Aw shit the devil made me say that -- you guys RULE !!![/QUOTE]


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey Bill ---Yah Mean that crazy ole crippled bald bastid  that hangs out in Da Burg  ??
> 
> Glad to have you and Puckster get yer rears back up here ta God's country , But Billy Boy  i ain't huckin no more cliff bands -- No NOT ever --  i'm still achin like a Sumbitch 2day --
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I always read newzjunky to see if your names shows in the police blotter :razz:
Huckin' cliffs - that's apres-ski is for - lies at the bar! 

I only did slide rules for about 5 years.  Then the MITS calculator came out and after that the TI-80 which just about broke the poor student's bank account at $130  !


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Where were you from again?  I forgot you were from up there too.


  Massena.  Land of snowpiles that don't go away until June!  :razz:

My mother considered it to be the "gold standard" town.  Kind of like Andy of Mayberry.  Everyone went to Floyds for their haircut and got that crap gel in their hair.  Everybody knew everyone else, for good or bad.   We'd get in trouble or too far from home, someone was quick to call my parents 
Hey Warp, remember Western Union with those little strips of letters pasted on a piece of paper?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

billski said:


> Massena. Land of snowpiles that don't go away until June! :razz:


 

You are a Red Raider!!!!!!  Wow.  What year?  DId you know the Lofflers?  The father worked at GM and lived near Hebert's


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

I always read newzjunky to see if your names shows in the police blotter :razz:
Huckin' cliffs - that's apres-ski is for - lies at the bar! 

I only did slide rules for about 5 years.  Then the MITS calculator came out and after that the TI-80 which just about broke the poor student's bank account at $130  ![/QUOTE]




Newzjunky !!!!  -- a daily must read up here -- always havin PHUN  raggin the politicians  in Mayor Grahams Blog or the River City Blog -- its Sport in the morning  with my cup 'o joe 

Of course: I 'm showing my vintage with that assumption  bout sliderules , but i remeber our student back in the day with them hanging off their belts like Machetes 
My kid bro Clarkson '78 probably did the same too


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck : U a Blue Devil ??


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Puck : U a Blue Devil ??


 
Damn straight. Class of '81 Only team to beat the Raiders in hockey that year in the regular then lost to them in the sectionals.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Puck : U a Blue Devil ??



Holy Shit - U play for Clarkie ? Know John Denio ?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Holy Shit - U play for Clarkie ? Know John Denio ?


 
I played for Goobie Goolden(sp?) in hockey.  Clarkie and Denio does not ring a bell.  Were they hockey?

Pinky was my baseball coach
And the show Human Target on Fox, his father was my football coach


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

My daughter and son are Blue Devils  classes of 84 and 87


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> My daughter and son are Blue Devils classes of 84 and 87


 

I broke the mold for my clan. Last one except for my neice and nephew which were later.  Sis's kids went to Motown.

Did your kids have Mr Florin 11th grade History or Ms Wagner for 12th grade English.

I would have known some people from that class.  The flower shop up by the hospital owners daughter may have been an 84 could have been an 83 though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I played for Goobie Goolden(sp?) in hockey.  Clarkie and Denio does not ring a bell.  Were they hockey?
> 
> Pinky was my baseball coach
> And the show Human Target on Fox, his father was my football coach



Unfarkin real !!!   Mark Valley is a friend of the family He went to school with my kids and his 2 sisters are actresses too . theyt are in NY and La and doing plays and commercials 

 Gary Goolden and Wayne Houmiel ( Football with Valley ) and Valley  are all friends . Pinky was AWESOME guy he coached m y kid  . My kid was track  . XC  and footbal played 4 yrs at UB in track and XC . The queen was a Jr High librarian there and One of my ski buddies is Plimpton the principal who also worked in football.

Damn -- what small world .Glad to find out -- we both probably know many  of the same people 

Clarkie must have come on right after Goolden to coach Hockey . Denio was a "horse" in the late 70's in hockey he lives 3 houses up from me and we're pretty tight too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I broke the mold for my clan. Last one except for my neice and nephew which were later.  Sis's kids went to Motown.
> 
> Did your kids have Mr Florin 11th grade History or Ms Wagner for 12th grade English.
> 
> I would have known some people from that class.  The flower shop up by the hospital owners daughter may have been an 84 could have been an 83 though.



 LMAO -- yeah ole Wilber was a piece o work . my kid LOVED him he had nicknames for everybody -- called my kid "Crazy Horse" -- ROFLMAO

Yeah and Leslie Farrand ( Now in NYC)  was a friend and classmate of my daughter who lives now in Littleton with her Clarkson husband who was All Northern guard for Valley at OFA . he graduated in 84 too .


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2011)

I think you two need to get a room. uke:

Jeeze what a love fest ...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Unfarkin real !!! Mark Valley is a friend of the family He went to school with my kids and his 2 sisters are actresses too . theyt are in NY and La and doing plays and commercials
> 
> Gary Goolden and Wayne Houmiel ( Football with Valley ) and Valley are all friends . Pinky was AWESOME guy he coached m y kid . My kid was track . XC and footbal played 4 yrs at UB in track and XC . The queen was a Jr High librarian there and One of my ski buddies is Plimpton the principal who also worked in football.
> 
> ...


 
I know Mark. He and I hung out during the summer at weight training when my brother was a senior playing football for Mike. Plimpton was coaching when I was there, football as an assistant. Plimpy will know my family well.

I see Wayne when I go up all the time. I stay at his brother's camp which use to be his parents. When you see him, tell him Timmer's youngest brother said hello and see at you camp for the wedding.

I transferred soph year to UB where I met my wife and then went back to CU for Phd. Played hockey at CU as afrosh and then continued at UB. My defensive partner at UB was a Red Raider.  Dave Loffler, Doug's nephew.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> LMAO -- yeah ole Wilber was a piece o work . my kid LOVED him he had nicknames for everybody -- called my kid "Crazy Horse" -- ROFLMAO
> 
> Yeah and Leslie Farrand ( Now in NYC) was a friend and classmate of my daughter who lives now in Littleton with her Clarkson husband who was All Northern guard for Valley at OFA . he graduated in 84 too .


 
I knew Kim. Actually dated her for a while, so she was a 83.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I think you two need to get a room. uke:
> 
> Jeeze what a love fest ...


 

Who left the door open?  We are in a room.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I know Mark.  He and I hung out during the summer at weight training when my brother was a senior playing football for Mike.  Plimpton was coaching when I was there, football as an assistant. Plimpy will know my family well.
> 
> I see Wayne when I go up all the time.  I stay at his brother's camp which use to be his parents.  When you see him, tell him Timmer's youngest brother said hello and see at you camp for the wedding.
> 
> I transferred soph year to UB where I met my wife and then went back to CU for Phd.



Damn straight  I will .

 Hummer and Barb are our BEST buddies .

They were married THE EXACT SAME DAY and yr as me and the Queen. . Our pics were in the paper together when we  both celebrated our 45th anniversaries this past summer. Staying at Jeff's in RM huh nice spot !

Plimps is great a freaking legend  , he and  i just skied with his son Tommy and HIS kids a couple weeks ago , Before Bill left for Fla , Toms a lawyer in Plattsburgh region now.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Damn straight I will .
> 
> Hummer and Barb are our BEST buddies .
> 
> ...


 

Tommy was mucher younger, he may have been aoround my nephew's age 39ish or older. I am getting old. Few brain cells left from the beer blasts at CU.

We have the yellow camp at Jeff's. Sue and Jeff called the woman that has it every year for that week and she did not so we got it. That is so funny how you know Wayne. When we see him at camp it is for the fried dough mega breakfast.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Tommy was mucher younger, he may have been aoround my nephew's age 39ish or older. I am getting old. Few brain cells left from the beer blasts at CU.
> 
> We have the yellow camp at Jeff's. Sue and Jeff called the woman that has it every year for that week and she did not so we got it. That is so funny how you know Wayne. When we see him at camp it is for the fried dough mega breakfast.



Puck : This is gettin too damn funny . Hummer and Plimps and me go WAY back !! Lots of laffs and 
Back in the day my man many cylinders of the amber beverage were destroyed in THAT yellow camp '

Those 2 turkeys still play golf up here "in the damn snow "till Hummer heads to Fla . 

U should see Plimps ski-- it's a thing of beauty -- still rips down the mtn on his Titanium knee and Lubed up joints -- a madman ! 


Damn you'd FIT right in -- man  --Like ya NEVER left !!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Puck : This is gettin too damn funny . Hummer and Plimps and me go WAY back !! Lots of laffs and
> Back in the day my man many cylinders of the amber beverage were destroyed in THAT yellow camp '
> 
> Those 2 turkeys still play golf up here "in the damn snow "till Hummer heads to Fla .
> ...



I would. You can not take the North Country out of me. Pisses my wife off at times.  Keep buying your gas at my bro's store on Canton St too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I would. You can not take the North Country out of me. Pisses my wife off at times.  Keep buying your gas at my bro's store on Canton St too.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Yeah it's like  i tell all my colleagues at other colleges the North Country is like "Cheers"  everybody know's your name !I 'll mention you to those 2 wild men when i see them and hey who know we might run into each other when you're up here .
> ...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Likewise.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Puck it said:
> 
> 
> > I would. You can not take the North Country out of me. Pisses my wife off at times.  Keep buying your gas at my bro's store on Canton St too.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Warp Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > One more. Do you know Judge Richards?
> ...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Puck it said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah when i was  interim President of the college,  Jerry was on the Board of Trustees that hired me
> ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Warp Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yeah I knew Joe and Winnie Giglio, she worked with The Queen . Kathy  & Lee Smith have been friends for yrs , lee passed away couple yrs ago and Billy -- hell yeah Big time Ortho in Placid --does great work . I'm on the  Hospital Board here for yrs and been trying to get Billy back 9 no chance he's got it made in Placid)
> ...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> This goes to show that the six degrees of separation is real.
> 
> Bill was a very close friend. He and I always fought for the number 1 spot in class. I beat him but I was 3rd and he was 4th.  Two girls ended up ahead of us.  At least I was ahead of him. When he was in the Army, he did sometime at the Presido when my wife and I worked for Intel. We saw him a few times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Warp Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > This goes to show that the six degrees of separation is real.
> ...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Puck it said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah u KNOW the Burg -- hell everybody knows everybody !! . It's always interesting to me that our best and often brightest head to other locations to make their way in the world BUT man whenever they can they hightail it back here . My kids are in Manhattan and Greater Boston but freaking love it here .
> ...


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2011)

Puck it said:


> You are a Red Raider!!!!!!  Wow.  What year?  DId you know the Lofflers?  The father worked at GM and lived near Hebert's



We left in '65 when I was 10.  We attended Sacred Heart school, so probably no connection there.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Warp Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > Love some of the old houses along the Crescent.  Augsbury's old house.  I still can not believe how cheap that sold for.  Larry Langley's house next Jeff's place was a teal too.  BTW, since you are familar Jeff's place, my brother's camper is the first one on the left when you turn in the property.
> ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2011)

billski said:


> We left in '65 when I was 10.  We attended Sacred Heart school, so probably no connection there.



Bill  did you know John Murray ? lived near and went to SH .

John was a principal at MHS and coached . he was on my Board of Trustees too -- a great guy


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Puck it said:
> 
> 
> > I play mostly at new course at Brier Hill - love the new baCK 9 --'SPECIALLY THE LAST 3 IN THE WOODS .
> ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Warp Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > I have played in Brier Hill once before the other nine was put in though.  We play Waddington, not a bad course but conditions can be bad.  Next time you are down.  Play Meadow Creek in Dracut.  Well kept course and front nine is totally different then back.  Also try Tewksbury CC, great club course, short nine hole course though.  Trull Brook in Tewksburk along the Merrimack is a nice course.
> ...


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Bill  did you know John Murray ? l



Nope, sorry.  

So much for everyone knowing everyone!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2011)

billski said:


> Nope, sorry.
> 
> So much for everyone knowing everyone!



 Lmao  --------- Yeah well its a "BURG" thing Bill .


 Everybody here gets the local skinny at "Chez Phillippe" ( Phillips Diner)   where the elite  meet to eat and BS . It is an INSTITUTION  and generates more accurate   "pertinant poop from the group  " than any newspaper or talking heads in the North Country


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Lmao --------- Yeah well its a "BURG" thing Bill .
> 
> 
> Everybody here gets the local skinny at "Chez Phillippe" ( Phillips Diner) where the elite  meet to eat and BS . It is an INSTITUTION and generates more accurate "pertinant poop from the group " than any newspaper or talking heads in the North Country


 

And have a beer at "The Place" or wings at Vinny's.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Puck it said:


> And have a beer at "The Place" or wings at Vinny's.



Tom & Jerry's @ the Place during the Holidays = EPIC !!!

 Brewskis Wings n' Things  @ Phoenix on the Bay  too


----------



## tarponhead (Mar 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Well the morning after follow up report : Lessons learned
> 
> 
> My spirit feels 21 -- but my back this am feels 81 -------------
> ...



ya mon.  awesome


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2011)

the thing I hate about saying you're from New York State is that peeps only think of one thing - "the city"  I've lived in two of the most distant reaches of NYS, as far as six hours away.  "Oh, you must get into the city a lot?"

Wishing you a quick recovery - keep active, don't let it get you in a funk!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 12, 2011)

billski said:


> the thing I hate about saying you're from New York State is that peeps only think of one thing - "the city"  I've lived in two of the most distant reaches of NYS, as far as six hours away.  "Oh, you must get into the city a lot?"
> 
> Wishing you a quick recovery - keep active, don't let it get you in a funk!



  Thanks Bro !!! U know me i'll keep smilin  n' tryin  till they plant me 

I'm still sore BUT i did an HR in the gym yesterday that's progress -- i figure it's gonna be a Sloooow process but i'm optimistic .

And BTW -- UR RIGHT on target about the NYS perception of many . Hell as u KNOW we're more Soputhern Ontario than NNY


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Bro !!! U know me i'll keep smilin  n' tryin  till they plant me
> 
> I'm still sore BUT i did an HR in the gym yesterday that's progress -- i figure it's gonna be a Sloooow process but i'm optimistic .
> 
> And BTW -- UR RIGHT on target about the NYS perception of many . Hell as u KNOW we're more Soputhern Ontario than NNY



You are from upstate.  White Plains or Yonkers? Then I say farther. Then they say Kingston. I then laugh. 


When I was young I went to Ottawa more the DC.  I went to DC for the first time in 11th Grade. I spent most of my winters playing hockey in Canada and skiing in the Laurantians.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 12, 2011)

Puck it said:


> You are from upstate.  White Plains or Yonkers? Then I say farther. Then they say Kingston. I then laugh.
> 
> 
> When I was young I went to Ottawa more the DC.  I went to DC for the first time in 11th Grade. I spent most of my winters playing hockey in Canada and skiing in the Laurantians.



  Yeah many i meet are amazed  when i tell them that we GO  SOUTH to ski Whiteface or anything in VT 'cept Jay


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2011)

I had been to canada many times by age 16 but had never been in another state.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2011)

billski said:


> I had been to canada many times by age 16 but had never been in another state.



I went to Vt for the first time when my older brother went to Plattsburgh State and we took the ferry. Canada was a second home for me.


----------

